# Hulu app error 5003



## Carleton Wu

I recently signed up for Hulu no-commercials membership.

On my Roamio, I do not have any issues with streaming, but on my Mini, I get "error 5003" every time I try to stream a show or movie. The notice says to check connectivity. I have rebooted everything. I've made sure network apps is allowed. The Mini is hardwired. No streaming issues with Netflix or Amazon. No issues playing DVR'd shows from my Roamio. Initially, I'd see Error 5003 only occasionally but now it is all the time. Short clips or trailers play fine. THe short intro showing channel and show play fine, it is only when the actually episode or movie is supposed to play that I get the message.

Any thoughts?


----------



## InVision

I also got error 5003 when I first boot or reboot mini. I figured out it takes 3 or 4 more mins to load apps. If I wait 5 mins after booting all works well.

M


----------



## Carleton Wu

Mine still will not play HULU. 5003 code. Funny thing is, I can play it off the bluray player HULU app that is fed through the same ethernet switch, so it has to be my MINI. But Amazon and Netflix work just fine!


----------



## werk

Been getting this pretty regularly on my mini lately. Sometimes it happens with anything, sometimes just one episode of one show. Doesn't happen on my Roamio or other devices with hulu. Really odd.


----------



## Carleton Wu

It started out as sporadic. Now it is all the time. Funny thing is short clips or trailers play fine but regular content doesn't work.


----------



## InVision

Well just for the record. The TiVo Minis will no longer play Hulu at all. Error 5003. Main unit plays fine, iPhone plays fine, iPad plays fine, MacBook plays fine and iMac plays fine. All on the same network. When Hulu App is run on Mini there are many corrupted screens as the App comes up. After selecting content, there are still corrupted screens... This is on all 3 minis we have. Really irritating.

M


----------



## scottchez

I have the exact same problem. Works great on the main Tivo but never on the Mini. 
I rebooted it and also Ran the Hulu app, then hit the back button so it said do you want to exit, then Yet, then reloaded it.
Nothing works.
I have a rock solid 60 Meg Internet speed on a 1 Gig Network.

QUESTION:
Has anyone opened a support case with Tivo (URL to fill out the form is below). 
What about a case with HULU? Do both know this is a wide spread issue?

TIVO- Link to open a case
Contact Us

Hulu Support cases- Email and I.M.
Contact Us


----------



## InVision

I opened up a case with Hulu. TiVo just loads the apps they give them. IMHO the one for the Mini got corrupted, hence screens above. Our Bolt + works on Hulu, although after you watch for 30 mins or so it starts to pause some. I think we are going to have to canx Hulu. I have no issues with Netflix, HBO, Amazon, Etc on either the bolt + or Minis. Our network is a solid 300mbs. Have Cisco comm closet.

m


----------



## scottchez

Lots of People are also posting this issue on the Hulu Facebook page, sometimes when Marketing sees bad issues like this they will let the VPs know and then they will work faster to fix it. The Power of Social media. . .
Looks like this has been going on for a year. 
Some even get 3 Months free just for calling and opening a case that way. That will get their attention fast. URL to page is below.
Each Time Hulu claims it is the customers slow network.




__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152754054667188


----------



## candy jackson

im having same issue with my tivo mini for hulu the 5003 error. i did a bunch of trouble shooting with Hulu but was not successful still not able to get it to work. before it started out where i can watch anything new but not resume anything now that i did trouble shooting i cant get anything at all to play.


----------



## walk2197

Let's see if we can figure this out. I have been dealing with it for about 6 months. Like you guys works fine on the roamio but not on the mini or premiere. I have a question. How are your devices connected to the net (moca, wireless, ethernet?)


----------



## InVision

Well our TiVo Bolt + is on the EXACT network segment as our TiVo Minis. Cable modem hooks to the Cisco switch. I even tried switching the ports on the switch and the TiVo Mini does not play Hulu but the TiVo Bolt + worked. I have narrowed it down to the Hulu Application. They (Bolt+ & Mini) are 2 different apps I believe. 

M


----------



## scottchez

New info to add.
Bug seems to only with transitions (changing form a generic intro video to the main show).
I also found older shows working fine.
There is a posting on the web from someone claiming to used to work at Hulu, he said Hulu is like a Menu, some videos come from say NBC some form say CBS some from who knows where so if some shows work but others do not it could be on their end.

My test tells me they just need to ADD a Wait statement or increase the time out setting in the App so when there are Transitions the network does not think it timed out.
I called Hulu and they just point fingers back to Tivo.
Guess we need to keep calling Tivo on this

HOW TO REPRODUCE
======
Go to a Made for Hulu Show, the TV ratings splash screen displays, then a Short this is a made for Hulu Show then some kind of cover page Video for the Show.
THEN
You get Hulu Error 5003
Looks like a time out out as the stream transitions to starting the main show. All they need to do is increase the time out or add a known pause so it does not time out with error 5003.
This is a HULU App Issues, I have called Hulu twice on this. They say on there end everything is fine.
Who ever wrote the app needs to fix it, Hulu says it is Tivo.


----------



## scottchez

Contacted Hulu via Twitter message for help.
They confirmed it is an issue, gave me a free month.


----------



## Carleton Wu

HULU support says other Mini owners are experiencing the same issue. I didn't get offered a free month though.


----------



## InVision

If your only device you use for Hulu is a Tivo Mini then you have to let them know that you don't like to have to pay for something you can't use. We have 3 Tivo Minis.

M


----------



## scottchez

Tivo Engineering again today is saying they can not reproduce the issue on the MINI.

Is this only happening on Hulu Accounts that are the most expensive commercial free? Maybe Tivo has the commercial cheaper one? Thats my guess.
Not sure if this is a Tivo or Hulu issues so its best to have both companies working the issue.
Please reply so we can get a pattern and I will call Tivo's escalation dept back.


----------



## InVision

That is really weird. I have an email that says Hulu knows there is an issue. Matter of fact we have exchanged quite a few emails as they ask me my speed of my internet etc... 1st Email Quote Below. Hulu Support ticket (8747153).

"
Thanks for reaching out and letting us know about the trouble you've been having with our service. We've received a number of reports from others about a playback error on the TiVo Mini , and we are currently investigating the issue. 

I'm sorry for the inconvenience, and appreciate your patience. If there's anything else I can do to assist you as we continue to investigate, please don't hesitate to ask.

Thanks,
Cindy C.
Hulu Support

"

M


----------



## Carleton Wu

scottchez said:


> Tivo Engineering again today is saying they can not reproduce the issue on the MINI.
> 
> Is this only happening on Hulu Accounts that are the most expensive commercial free? Maybe Tivo has the commercial cheaper one? Thats my guess.
> Not sure if this is a Tivo or Hulu issues so its best to have both companies working the issue.
> Please reply so we can get a pattern and I will call Tivo's escalation dept back.


I have the Hulu commercial free plan. I would not consider the regular Hulu as I can just TIVO DVR the shows and use SKIP. I like the convenience of watching the show in it's entirety with no interruption or interventions by me, and use TIVO DVR as a backup or for CBS shows.

For sure the issue is not the router/switch because I can watch HULU from my smart SONY bluray player that is using the same ethernet.


----------



## InVision

I know what you mean. Hell I can watch fine on my TiVo Bolt + or Samsung TV using the same network plugin as the Tivo Mini that does not work on Hulu. Is it just the commercial free Hulu Service?

M


----------



## scottchez

We need more feedback, but pattern seem to show it is just the Comercial free accounts and the issue is the transition video they plan right before the actual show starts. To reproduce try these

THESE DO NOT WORK
=============
BLINDSPOT (screens shots of errors in this thread)
ELEMENTARY (also see screen shots)
The Path
Mindy Project
Change
The real house wifes of bev hills
Broad City
South Park (lock up my Mini but maybe cause the above had too many errors

THESE WORK FINE (could be a provider or One server has a issue , find a pattern)
==========
ShutEyes
Space 1999
BattleStar

Hope this helps with the research.
Only other idea is maybe customers with the issue are further away from the Data Center streaming the ones that do not work. I hear Hulu uses many sources where say Netflix may just stream from One Data Center, the closest or best one to your house and does not make you pull from many houses. In other words I have heard HULU described as just a MENU, the Content Owners may have their own data centers. Just an idea.


----------



## scottchez

Talked to Hulu again today, its been a month since I first opened a ticket with them.
All they can say is they are working on the issue.
All Tivo Corp can say is it is not their issue , they did not write the app.
No joy


----------



## hoopster3

I get the same error code. Hulu works fine on the Bolt but I get the 5003 error every time on the Mini.


----------



## scottchez

Talked to TIVO. They are still saying they are not getting this issue. We also compared Hulu Software versions, we are on the same version and same Tivo Release version.
This is so strange.
I got to wonder if it is a How far are you away from he Hulu data center issue, too many Hops equals this issue.
Most have this issue, a few do not.


----------



## hoopster3

I think it's odd that some shows work and others don't.


----------



## Carleton Wu

Did they fix things? I just tried to watch a show last night (The Voice) and it worked! First time I got to watch Hulu Plus on my Mini in several months of trying and getting Error 5003. Only thing I did was delete Tivo devices registered on the Hulu website under settings/devices registered. Don't know if that did it or if they fixed the problem.

Edit: nevermind! 5003 still there the very next day.


----------



## InVision

Well I still get 5003 every once in a while. But now after I watch 90 mins of streaming video I get bad freezing. Works great for a hour and 20 mins then it starts freezing. Netflix & Amazon are perfect no issues. Hulu not so good :-(. I have 350 mbps connection with 20 ms latency. Thinking Hulu is a 4 letter cuss word ;-)


----------



## Robin

Is anyone else still having problems with Hulu?

I have the commercial free version on a Mini. Virtually all the time when I try to play a show the Hulu menus work fine but then the screen goes black and only the audio works. Rebooting the Mini is the only thing that fixes it so I have a five minute wait for the Mini to reboot and reload the Hulu app.


----------



## adavidw

Robin said:


> Is anyone else still having problems with Hulu?
> 
> I have the commercial free version on a Mini. Virtually all the time when I try to play a show the Hulu menus work fine but then the screen goes black and only the audio works. Rebooting the Mini is the only thing that fixes it so I have a five minute wait for the Mini to reboot and reload the Hulu app.


That's still my experience as well.


----------



## Robin

I opened a support ticket and they sent instructions for what amounts to uninstalling and reinstalling the hulu app.

It didn't help.

I encourage everyone experiencing this problem to open support tickets so they know how widespread the issue is.


----------



## jesnola

Has anyone experienced this issue with the new Mini VOX? According to this post, the new mini VOX has better hardware than any of the previous minis, so I'm wondering if the V1/V2 minis have become too slow to run the current Hulu app. I'd rather know if Hulu will work prior to upgrading the minis on my network to Mini VOXs.


----------



## Robin

I'm on the old mini, sorry.

I "solved" it but putting the mini on a smart outlet and scheduling a daily reboot at noon.


----------



## zimtekcom

Hulu no longer works on my Bolt (as of about 6 weeks ago). All is normal with the Hulu Interface (including video related to the two brief commercials) right up until the actual video is supposed to play, then Error 5003. Network is hardwired and verified, all other streaming apps are normal. Hulu plays normally on any other device. I've seen complaints about this error on the Bolt in many blogs going back several years with no actual or practical solution. Where is TiVo on this? Where is the Solution for this?


----------



## Justin6909

zimtekcom said:


> Hulu no longer works on my Bolt (as of about 6 weeks ago). All is normal with the Hulu Interface (including video related to the two brief commercials) right up until the actual video is supposed to play, then Error 5003. Network is hardwired and verified, all other streaming apps are normal. Hulu plays normally on any other device. I've seen complaints about this error on the Bolt in many blogs going back several years with no actual or practical solution. Where is TiVo on this? Where is the Solution for this?


I have had this problem for weeks, and even after I restart the box, I still have this issue on my Bolt OTA, but my premiere seems to work most of the time.


----------



## HerronScott

zimtekcom said:


> Hulu no longer works on my Bolt (as of about 6 weeks ago). All is normal with the Hulu Interface (including video related to the two brief commercials) right up until the actual video is supposed to play, then Error 5003. Network is hardwired and verified, all other streaming apps are normal. Hulu plays normally on any other device. I've seen complaints about this error on the Bolt in many blogs going back several years with no actual or practical solution. Where is TiVo on this? Where is the Solution for this?


I think someone just posted that they logged out of the Hulu app on the TiVo and then logged back in and it resolved the issue for them.

Here's the post:

Bolt Hulu 5003 Error

Scott


----------



## supasta

Hulu 5003 is a "Known Issue" with TiVo.

Known Issues, Outages, Trends: Tivo Customer Support Community

I haven't been able to get Hulu to work properly on my Roamio Pro or Mini in some time.


----------



## doffen

Same problem here. I just re-booted my TiVo Bolt and the Hulu 5003 error went away.


----------



## Dave Parsons

So after getting 5003 .. I cleared the tivo (everything but factory reset) ... then deleted many recorded programs. Restarted TIVo and all well again ... I think it's low memory .. or disk space causing this issue.


----------



## Amber Run

Does anyone ever came through the 504 error code. I am getting this error while trying to stream and it is saying please check your internet connection. I have good internet and all other things are working just fine. Please help me out if anybody know any solution to this.


----------



## Amber Run

I found this guide which helped me to solve this error. Basically it is the error that pops up when the device you wish to connect to Hulu cannot connect to the server, leaving you unable to stream the content you want. There are few more than just one reason for this error to occur, and since it's an error regarding the website server, there is only little you can do about it.


----------

